# Pole Vaulting



## docfrance (Jan 26, 2014)

5d3 with Canon 300mm f/2.8 IS Mk II





5.15 meters






Olympic Champion and World Indoor Record Holder, Jen Suhr.


----------



## digitalpuppy (Feb 4, 2014)

I love the shots! 

Were these taken with your 70-200ii? Would love to see your EXIF data.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 4, 2014)

docfrance said:


> 5d3 with Canon 300mm f/2.8 IS Mk II
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent images!! question, have you had the opportunity to compare the 300 2.8 IS vs the 300 2.8 IS ii? 

also....wow, that female pole vaulter is a beautiful woman!


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2014)

Great shots. I like them also. Nice work.


----------



## docfrance (Feb 13, 2014)

As for EXIF, these are all 1/800 sec and f/2.8. ISOs are 6400 for all but the "over the bar" shots, which are 3200. Our track is NOT well lit. All are with the Canon 300 f/2.8L Mk II -- an amazing lens by all measures and not that heavy at all. No monopod used--all hand-held.

No, I haven't compared the original and the Mark II 300mm f/2.8L -- just got the latter (used here) as a loaner from a VERY generous friend.


----------

